# Looking for Guangzhou men's suit tailor recommendation



## WileECoyote (Jul 28, 2014)

I will be travelling to GZ in October and hope to have some custom suits and shirts made. I've had nice ones made in HK and BKK before, but always went to a tailor that was recommended by friends. I don't know of a tailor in GZ and hoping for a specific recommendation. I've spent a long time looking for some online, but only see references to the fabric markets where there are many tailor shops. No one seems to recommend a particular tailor.

I'm looking for one that provides good quality while not expensive. Anyone have any luck?


----------

